# Erfahrung mit Leasingrückläufern?



## Healrox (9. November 2014)

*Erfahrung mit Leasingrückläufern?*

Hallo ihr Lieben

Nachdem das Acer Aspire für meinen Geschmack viel zu schnell alt geworden ist (Tasten haben sich gelöst und der kleine Atom kommt schon bei Browser Plugins aus der Puste), suche ich für mein Weibchen was neues.
...wobei es gar nicht neu sein muss. Pearl verkauft Leasingrückläufer, gereinigt, neu aufgesetzt und teilweise sogar mit mehr RAM als original für 300-700€. Weit unter der Hälfte des Neupreises mit 2 Jahren Gewährleistung.
Klar, die sind sicher 2 oder 3 Jahre alt, aber das sind Businessbooks wie das HP Elitebook. Metallscharniere für das Panel und so. Damit kannst du einen bewusstlos prügeln und das Teil hat keine Schramme.
Scheint für mich ein guter Deal zu sein.
Seht ihr das anders?


----------



## BertB (9. November 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Leasingrückläufern?*

lange halten sollten die dinger auf jeden fall,

müsste man die genauen specs fürs konkrete geld sehen, ums einzuschätzen

zwischen 300-700€ bekommt man auch neue sachen,
in der 700€ ecke sehr überzeugende

die ehemaligen neupreise, die da angegeben sind, können auch die üblichen hp garantien für business kunden umfasst haben,
die machen die teile vor allem so teuer, sind jetzt natürlich verfallen


----------



## dan954 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Leasingrückläufern?*

Kommt natürlich drauf an was verbaut ist aber generell sehe ich da kein Problem. Habe mein X240 auch als Demopool-Rückläufer gekauft hatte zwar paar Kratzer auf der Rückseite aber dafür hab ich auch nur knapp 630€ dafür bezahlt anstatt 1400€ oder wieviel das auch immer sonst gekostet hätte.


----------



## Healrox (9. November 2014)

Kann jetzt nicht linken. Blöde Handy App.
Konfig wäre diese:


Hochwertiges Notebook:*HP EliteBook 8440p (is klar)
Installiertes Betriebssystem:*Windows 7 Professional (64 Bit) (na, wenigstens watt vernünftiges)
Installierte Anti-Viren-Software: Microsoft Security Essentials (wer's braucht...)
Farb-brillantes LCD-TFT-Display*mit 14"/35,5 cm Diagonale (stimmt nicht, gibt viel bessere und hellere, aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck)
Komfortable Auflösung:*1366 x 768 Pixel (WXGA), 16:9 (komfortabel... sagt man so jetzt für mickrig?! )
Energiesparender Prozessor:*Intel i5-540M, 2x 2,53 GHz (alter, kleiner i5. Wird scho besser sein als der Atom  )
Arbeitsspeicher:*4096 MB, DDR3-SDRAM, erweiterbar auf 8192 MB (passt. Zum surfen reicht's dicke.)
Grafik:*Intel HD Graphics (siehe Arbeitsspeicher)
Sound:*onboard mit 2 Lautsprechern
Interne Festplatte:*250 GB (dürfte das doppelte sein, aber vor 2, 3 Jahren war das Standard. Wobei das Ding e-sata hat. Das is cool)
Optisches Laufwerk:*DVD-Brenner
Schnelles WLAN IEEE 802.11 a/g/n
Ethernet-LAN (RJ-45)*mit 10/100/1000 MBit/sKomfortable Tastatur im deutschen QWERTZ-Layout
Zahlreiche Extras:*Bluetooth-Schnittstelle, Touchpad und Trackstick u.v.m.
Für Ihre Sicherheit:*Fingerprint-Reader (biometrischer Fingerabdruck-Sensor) (bleibt ausgeschaltet)
2in1-Card-Reader*(SD, MMC)
Anschlüsse:*USB2.0, VGA, FireWire IEEE 1394, DisplayPort, RJ-45, RJ-11, Mikrofon, Kopfhörer, Docking, eSATA
Steckplatz*für ExpressCard
Schlanke Maße: 336 x 236 x 31 mm, Gewicht: 2,3 kg (jaja, ich sag meiner Frau auch immer, wie "schlank" sie is. Is klar...)
Inklusive Akku, 230V-Netzteil

Der kostet jetzt 469€. Die Tastatur sowie die ganze Verarbeitung ist halt ne andere Liga als das, was du bei Media Markt an den Kopf geschmissen kriegst.

Ansonsten haben sie Lenovo Thinkpads und Dell Latitudes in allen Geschmacksrichtungen.


----------



## BertB (9. November 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Leasingrückläufern?*

schön klein isses,
sowas gefällt mir

schwer zu sagen, 
klingt ok
günstig find ichs nicht, aber es hat ja gewährleistung,
dann gehts wiederum

habe selbst ein läppi mit i5 430, (ähnlich, etwas langsamer)
der ist schon immer noch schnell

was man sonst für 470€ inklusive windows neu bekommt wird ähnlich schnell sein, weniger strom ziehen (bei netzbetrieb aber irrelevant)
und von der tastaturqualität und haltbarkeit schlechter

keine grafikkarte und so wär für mich ein abtörner, aber wenn nicht gezockt werden soll, ists na klar egal


----------



## skyscraper (9. November 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Leasingrückläufern?*

Schau mal hier: Test HP EliteBook 8440p Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests Sieht ja nicht schlecht aus  Bis 500€ bekommst Du neu nichts über 80% Bewertung.

LG, sky


----------



## Healrox (9. November 2014)

Jo, bei Notebookcheck hab ich schon geschaut, danke für den link.
Wie geschrieben, im Moment hat sie ein Netbook mit Atom CPU, aber so ein Taschenrechner kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus.
Dedizierte GraKa brauch es nicht. Videocodecs müssen laufen, sonst brauch es nichts. Verführt mich nur dazu, Steam zu installieren und das Ding mit meinem Schrott zuzumüllen. Der soll lange schnell bleiben. Windows, Bitdefender, Chrome und unsere Fotos. Mehr soll da nicht drauf.
Gibt noch günstigere mit Core2Duo, aber wenn ich einen I3 oder I5 kriegen kann, hätte ich den schon gerne.


----------



## BertB (9. November 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Leasingrückläufern?*

der genannte i5 540m hat 2kerne + smt, -> 4 threads
ganz ähnlich wie aktuelle desktop i3, (nur halt etwas langsamer)
das ist schon ein vorteil gegenüber laptop i3 oder core 2 duo mit jeweils 2kernen und kein smt


----------



## rabe08 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Leasingrückläufern?*

Habe hier zwei im Einsatz, ein HP und ein Lenovo. Kann man nicht mit Consumerware vergleichen, sind einfach viel robuster gebaut. Meine Shops sind lapstore.de und luxnote.de . Für Neuware Campuspoint.de . Notebooksbilliger.de hat auch eine Gebrauchtabteilung. Falls auch Apple in Frage kommt: ganz unten, kleine Schrift, gibt es im Apple-Shop eine refurbished-Abteilung. Mit Apple Garantie. P/L ist da absolut in Ordnung, aber nicht billig. Für mein Lenovo W500, 15", 1920x1200, 8GB, Intel Core2sonstwas 9450 habe ich bei lapstore 400 Euro bezahlt. Mehr Notebook gibt es nicht für das Geld.

Außerdem rate ich jedem Notebook-Interessenten von Acer ab. Die Dinger sind günstig sondern billig.


----------



## BertB (9. November 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Leasingrückläufern?*

lenovo ist super,
bei mir in der firma haben wir nur noch die,
sowohl desktops wie laptops, 
halt think station/thinkpad


----------

